# Stands for Klipsch quintet III



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi does any one have these speakers and if u do can u put stands on them and does anyone know where to get some?


----------



## tomscave (Dec 29, 2007)

Snead said:


> Hi does any one have these speakers and if u do can u put stands on them and does anyone know where to get some?


Google Sanus EFSat


----------

